# Monitoring



## BHD84 (28. Okt. 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Wenn ich die Seite Monitor aufrufe werden mir meine Server angezeigt. 

Bei manchen werden mehr Informationen angezeigt, bei anderen nur, das sie laufen.

Wie das aussieht ist im Anhang dargestellt

Müssen dafür irgendwelche besondere Dienste auf den Servern laufen oder habe ich einfach mal was falsch konfiguriert?

Ich danke euch für euren Input.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2011)

Läuft auf allen Servern die gleiche Linux Distribution?
Haben alle Server die gleiche ISPConfig Version installiert?


----------



## BHD84 (31. Okt. 2011)

Auf allen Servern läuft


CentOS 6.0 in der minimal Installation
ISPConfig 3.0.3.3


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2011)

Ist vermutlich ein Problem mit den mysql Rechten. Lade auf einem beliebigen Slave ispconfig 3.0.3.3 nochmal runter, entpacke es und rufe das update.php script auf. Wenn der Updater fragt ob die mysql rechte in der master DB rekonfiguriert werden sollen, dann wähle yes aus. Es reicht wenn Du das auf nur einem slave machst, denn es werden die Rechte für alle Slaves rekonfiguriert.


----------



## BHD84 (31. Okt. 2011)

Dies hat leider auch keinen erfolg gebracht.


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2011)

Warte mal ein wenig, einige der Informationen weren nur einmal pro Stunde aktualisiert.


----------



## BHD84 (2. Nov. 2011)

Ich habe nun mal ne gute weile gewartet. Leider hat dies kein Resultat gebracht.


----------



## logifech (3. Nov. 2011)

Ich hab bei mir das selbe Problem wie ganz oben beschrieben.

Auf meinem Server läuft Debian 6 mit der neusten ISPConfig3 version.
Eingerichtet hab ich meinen Server wie in diesem Tutorial beschrieben:
The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
Seit dem update gestern Funktioniert das Monitoring nicht mehr.. bzw. macht halt den besaten Fehler


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

@logifech: Das ist aber was anderes. Der Thread hier ist über ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 bei dem das Monitoring an sich funktioniert. Du setzt ja eine andere Version ein (3.0.4) und für die gibt es bereits einen Bugreport, der noch offen ist:

FS#1834 : More info link


----------



## logifech (3. Nov. 2011)

oh sorry hab jetzt nicht auf die Versions numer geachtet, dann will ich nix gesagt haben
Anonsten Super arbeit habt ihr da geleistet


----------



## BHD84 (3. Nov. 2011)

Ich sehe den Thread als geschlossen an. Habe nun auf 3.0.4 geupdatet.


----------



## BHD84 (18. Nov. 2011)

Unter 3.0.4 hat er ja nix angezeigt mehr wegen dem "feature"

Unter 3.0.4.1 hatte ich noch immer das selbe problem wie unter 3.0.3.3
Zufällig bin ich dann drüber gestolpert, das die minimal Installation von CentOS 6.0 keinen crontab installiert. Diesen habe ich nun nachinstalliert und es wird alles schön angezeigt 

Hoffe Till du kommst irgendwann mal dazu, eine Liste der benötigten Programme zu erstellen, die benötigt werden für ISPConfig.


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2011)

Wenn Du Deinen Server so installierst wie im perfect setup für Centos 6 beschrieben dann ist alles notwendige installiert.


----------

